# Kyle Korver



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I got laughed at by everyone I know for believing Korver was worth a 1st round Pick. I've watched the guy at creighton, and am watching his brother at Drake, although his brother is nowhere near Kyle basketballwise. The way Korver is playing is impressive. I know he hasn't started much but he's playing over 30 minutes a game anyways. So starting or not he is the guy thats in the game. This guy will continue to play like he is, and will be in another 3 point shootout this year, and has to be one of the favorites to win. There certainly is a place for Korver in this league. I believe he will be offered a team's MLE next year. I would assume the Knicks would give it to him, and Philly would likely pay him the same. I dont think an NBA team under the cap would spend more than that on him, so I'll be curious to see where he goes. Starting or not starting he needs to go to a good solid team with stars so he can succeed. And he needs 30 minutes a game min.

TEAM G GS MPG FGM-A FG% 3PM-A 3P% FTM-A FT% OFF DEF TOT APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 
PHI 13 4 30.1 60-120 .500 42-91 .462 13-15 .867 .50 4.00 4.50 2.2 1.08 .31 1.38 4.10 13.5 


Ranks #7 in the NBA in Three-Point Field-Goal Percentage(0.462) Ranks #3 in the NBA in Three-Point Field Goals Made(42.0) 
Ranks #7 in the NBA in Three-Point Field Goal Attempts(91.0) Ranks #1 in the NBA in Three-Point Field Goals Per 48 Minutes(5.16)


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

AI has someone to bail him out when he dribbles into trouble.
Hell he makes AI want to share.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I remember when he was drafted by New Jersey 2 years ago, and I thought it was the perfect move for NJ, and then when they traded him to Philly for Cash, I just shook my head in disgust over what idiots NJ really were


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> AI has someone to bail him out when he dribbles into trouble.
> Hell he makes AI want to share.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

I know he`s a good shooter but to say he is one of the favourites for 3 point shootout is premature 

if peja or jesus enter then one of them will win 4 sure

stojakovic is incredible!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> I know he`s a good shooter but to say he is one of the favourites for 3 point shootout is premature
> 
> if peja or jesus enter then one of them will win 4 sure
> ...


Korver came in 3rd last year. It's hard to say he's not one of the favorites.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> I know he`s a good shooter but to say he is one of the favourites for 3 point shootout is premature
> 
> if peja or jesus enter then one of them will win 4 sure
> ...


i like peja a lot, but Korver had a good showing last year, and Vo will be shooting from a wheel chair. Some of the "stars" dont show up for 3 point shooting and dunk contests. So Peja might not even be there, especially since he has not had a banner year the way the team is playing this year. With or without Peja, Korver is still going to be one of the favorites.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!


That movie sucks.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> I remember when he was drafted by New Jersey 2 years ago, and I thought it was the perfect move for NJ, and then when they traded him to Philly for Cash, I just shook my head in disgust over what idiots NJ really were


same here WTF do da gm's think about they needed a shooter and one fell right into their lap...


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Korver came in 3rd last year. It's hard to say he's not one of the favorites.


if theres only 5 people in the contest its hard for anyone not to be one of the favourites


if peja enters then he is clear favourite.......undisputed?

if jesus or dirk enter then they are 2nd favourites

no matter how good korver is (im a76ers fan) if they enter then he is just another entrant, not favourite or even 2nd


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I don't doubt that every team in the NBA would like to have Kyle Korver. The Cavaliers sure would.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

The Sixers are going to lose Kyle Korver next summer when he gets a contract for more than the MLE next summer, you heard it here first. And Korver will probably live up to that contract, too.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

yeah korver can definitly shoot the ball.........

do you think he would be more hyped if did`nt look like one of the DUKES OF HAZZARD?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Maybe if the Nets had Korver, they would have won against hte Pistons?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> That movie sucks.


what sucks about it?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> 
> 
> if theres only 5 people in the contest its hard for anyone not to be one of the favourites
> ...


I'll take Korver over Dirk in the 3-point contest any day. Right now, he's #2 in my mind, right behind Peja.


----------

